# A Very Tempting Proposition? Or What?



## gardenshed (Feb 1, 2007)

email recieved yesterday.

Am I alone in being so privileged? If not, can people supply a Barge pole rating? Or any any experience of this virtual Santa Claus.

_"Firstly, may I just say how wonderful I feel your photography is! I came across your work at XXXX and fell in love with it, straight away. At some point I would very much like to be the proud owner of a piece of your truly excellent work._

_The reason I'm contacting you, however, is to request permission to use your photography within Second Life. Second Life, if you haven't heard of it already, is basically a virtual world where people live work and play, virtually! Check out [this link] for a better explanation. I have a virtual bar witihin Second Life, which I plan to open shortly. The bar is called the Oasis Jazz Bar and will host video and audio streaming of jazz artists from within and outside (permission and feasibility pending) of Second Life. I will also be displaying artwork/photography (jazz related) on the bar walls. _

_That is where you come-in!_

_Basically, what I'd like to be able to do, is display your work, exclusively within Second Life. What would happen is the photography would be sold within Second Life for the use of other Second Life users to display within their virtual homes. They would pay a small amount of (virtual) money for the 512x512 pixels framed photos, which would not be modifiable. They would also not be able to download the photography and take it out of Second Life and would not be able to make any changes to the work within Second Life. The money raised from any virtual sales would pay for my stay in Second Life. The reason I would need to sell the photography is to cover my costs incurred by being in Second Life! I have to pay rent for the property (my virtual bar) where the work would hang. This costs L$400 a week. Just so you can get a grasp of what that relates to in the 'real' world, L$1 is currently worth US$0.31._

_You are probably asking, but what do I get out of this? Well, I have added a script to the photo frame, which would mean that when somebody moves their mouse over the photo, a link to your website will appear. This allows the person viewing your work to click on the link which would then take them to your official web site and allow for the viewing of your photography in all it's fabulous glory! Thus, really what I am offering is free advertising of your work within Second Life. Obviously this is not currently a huge market for exposure. Users within Second Life currently total between 15,000 to 25,000 a day, roughly. However it would be costing yourself nothing to advertise within Second Life and reach potentially a completely different audience than you do currently. _

_As long as the photography sells fairly well, it should hopefully cover my costs to remain within Second Life, which I have to admit I enjoy being part of but cannot justify paying real life money into, just to remain. _

_I hope some of this has made sense to you. If you would like to actually take a tour of the bar in Second Life, we could always [set up a free account] and then you could take a look at what I'm trying to explain for yourself! If you're happy for me to display your photgraphy, I would need to know how you wish for it to be sold. For example, would you want people to be able to buy copies of your work, or would you prefer an individual piece to be sold as an original? Obviously if an individual piece of work was sold as an original it would lessen the audience your photography would reach. If copies were sold then the more thumbnail images of your work would be in circulation within Second Life and a lot more clickable URL links to your official web site available! Basically the small virtual pieces of photography would be like handing out a business card. _

_Anyway, let me know what you think of the suggestion and please feel free to give me your input and opinion as to where I could improve on the idea or make changes that you think would be beneficial. Obviously, if you do not want me to use your photography in any form within Second Life, I will remove any textures I have created and destroy them for good, though I truly hope you do take up this opportunity to obtain a virtual presence within Second Life!"_


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 1, 2007)

I read yesterday that Sweden officially sent ambassadors (or something official) to the Second Life virtual world.  

I think it sounds like an interesting proposition.  I don't know how valuable the advertising would be, but if the Second Life really takes off, it could be really good.  

I'd set it up just like the real world:  the gallery owner and the photographer each gets a share of the sale.  The galleries I'm used to give 40% to 60% of the sale to the photog, and you'd still get the link to your site.  If you don't play Second Life the virtual earnings may not mean much to you, but you still should get paid just for the principle of the matter.  I would also write up a contract detailing the percentages, conditions of display and use, outlining copyright, etc....

Do it all just like in the real world.


----------



## darich (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never used Second Life but from what i gather he's offering you free advertising.
However he mentions that he needs to sell the photography to make money to pay for rent. How does free advertising for you mean he can sell your images?
If he's selling your images then surely you must get a percentage.

Like i said, i'm not familiar with second life so i may be missing something but like ksmattfish said, a proper real life contract would be needed.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Feb 1, 2007)

_



Basically, what I'd like to be able to do, is display your work, exclusively within Second Life.

Click to expand...

_ 
Defiinitely get an official contract here... that "exclusively" word would make me a little nervous... in other words, make sure you know EXACTLY what you're agreeing to.

Jim


----------



## gardenshed (Feb 1, 2007)

"_Basically, what I'd like to be able to do, is display your work, exclusively within Second Life. What would happen is the photography would be sold within Second Life for the use of other Second Life users to display within their virtual homes. They would pay a small amount of (virtual) money for the 512x512 pixels framed photos, which would not be modifiable. They would also not be able to download the photography and take it out of Second Life and would not be able to make any changes to the work within Second Life. The money raised from any virtual sales would pay for my stay in Second Life. The reason I would need to sell the photography is to cover my costs incurred by being in Second Life! I have to pay rent for the property (my virtual bar) where the work would hang. This costs L$400 a week. Just so you can get a grasp of what that relates to in the 'real' world, L$1 is currently worth US$0.31."


So the first question is how "small" a payment, and how "virtual"?

And then as long as I retain full rights to all other use, there shouldn't be a problem, right?
_


----------

